# Fox Sports AZ Dish Network HD Problem



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

The 2/18/12, AZ Wildcat, Washington Huskie basketball game was switched off on the DISH NETWORK HD channel 440 in Tucson with 4 minutes left in the game. This seems to be a frequent occurance on FoxSportsAZ HD on DISH. Since I record the games I have missed the endings several times. Please DISH wait for the game conclusion before switching to the next game.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Wow. They don't have a dedicated channel for FS AZ HD yet?


----------



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

In Tucson using DISH, a dedicated channel (channel 415 HD) does exist but is not always used! In this case, an alternate HD channel (440 - 454) is available requiring the DISH sports package.


----------



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

The 2/23/12, AZ Wildcat, USC basketball game was not available in Tucson on any DISH HD channel. A dedicated DISH channel (415 HD) does exist but DISH did not provide a feed. The game was only available on channel (415 SD). Also, HD feeds were not available on any of the DISH sports package alternate HD channels (440 - 454). Could DISH please provide the Fox Sports AZ HD feeds when they are available? Did anyone on DIRECT TV, COX, COMCAST, etc. see the HD feed of this game? I am assuming one was available!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Due to bandwidth limitations, we are unable to provide every game in HD all the time. We do our best to provide as much HD as possible, and hope that we will be able to provide all games in HD in the future.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Where have we heard that before?


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Bobmu said:


> The 2/18/12, AZ Wildcat, Washington Huskie basketball game was switched off on the DISH NETWORK HD channel 440 in Tucson with 4 minutes left in the game. This seems to be a frequent occurance on FoxSportsAZ HD on DISH. Since I record the games I have missed the endings several times. Please DISH wait for the game conclusion before switching to the next game.


As a fellow Wildcat fan who had dish last year, this is why I am on DirecTV. Dedicated HD channel for all of the Fox Sports channels.

Plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free to switch (you'll have to wait till this summer to get that deal again).

IMHO, it's worth the extra monthly (which if you have two DVRs in your house isn't actually as much of a difference as you might think).


----------



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

I have several questions for DISH regarding HD Bandwidth Limitations and /or programming control;

1. Could DISH eliminate the dedicated Standard Definition (SD) channel and just provide the dedicated HD channel instead of providing both feeds? Providing just one feed should help the bandwidth budget. My SD receivers tune to the HD channels without a problem.

2. Switching the HD feed off before the game ends could be a more difficult problem since the switch-off may be automatic (programmed) based on a fixed programming time length i.e. the game may run over the allotted time. In this case, a manual override requiring a live person may be required. I can see why this may be more difficult to fix. Perhaps there is another way to do this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bobmu said:


> I have several questions for DISH regarding HD Bandwidth Limitations and /or programming control;
> 
> 1. Could DISH eliminate the dedicated Standard Definition (SD) channel and just provide the dedicated HD channel instead of providing both feeds? Providing just one feed should help the bandwidth budget. My SD receivers tune to the HD channels without a problem.


Dish still has more SD than HD customers and WAY more SD-only receivers in the field. Even if Dish wanted to do as you suggest, it would take them a long time to switch all their "legacy" customer equipment over. It may happen eventually, but eventually will be many years from now.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Bobmu said:


> I have several questions for DISH regarding HD Bandwidth Limitations and /or programming control;
> 
> 1. Could DISH eliminate the dedicated Standard Definition (SD) channel and just provide the dedicated HD channel instead of providing both feeds? Providing just one feed should help the bandwidth budget. My SD receivers tune to the HD channels without a problem.


Another problem with this is that SD receivers normally are not able to see the HD channels because they are broadcast in MPEG-4, and SD equipment is MPEG-2. After checking a couple HD RSNs, they are broadcast as MPEG-4, so an SD receiver wouldn't be able to see it. As mentioned, we do still have a lot of SD equipment and subscribers.

We are swapping out QPSK receivers for 8PSK receivers to free up bandwidth. Currently, this is a passive swap, and we have no ETA as to when this will be completed.


----------



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

Dish did it again, the 3/4/12, the FoxSportsAZ, AZ Wildcat, AZ St. Sun Devil basketball game feed was switched off on DISH NETWORK HD channel 440 in Tucson with 1:17 left during an exciting 1 point game! Since I record the games in HD, I missed the ending. Frustrated again! 

My questions to DISH;
1. Must I always record both HD and SD feeds to see a complete game?
2. DISH switching the HD feed off before the game end appears to be automatic based on a fixed time length which the game exceeded. Is it possible for DISH to correct this?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

You missed one hell of an ending there.


----------



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

The HD recording guessing game continues for DISH Fox SportsAZ Mens Basketball!
RECOMMENDATION! Due to DISH's frequent failure to cover the completion of games in HD, I will be recording both HD and SD feeds of my favorite games! 
Good Luck seeing the completion of your favorite game recorded in HD.
We do get HD recording relief on Saturday since the game is on a CBS HD channel.

DISH program guide for Wednesday 3/7/12;
Alternate HD channel 440, PAC12 Tournament 1st Round; 
Game1 1 to 3pm (#8 Washington State vs. #9 Oregon State)
Game2 3:30 to 5:30pm (#5 UCLA vs. #12 USC)
Game3 7 to 9pm (#7 Stanford vs. #10 ASU)
Game4 9:30 to 11:30pm (#6 Colorado vs.#11 Utah)
Dedicated FoxSportsAz SD channel 415, continuous coverage 1 to 11:30pm.
Dedicated FoxSportsAz HD channel 415, no HD coverage.

DISH program guide for Thursday 3/8/12;
Alternate HD channel 440, PAC12 Quarterfinal;
Game1 1 to 3pm (WSU-OSU winnner vs. #1Washington)
Game2 3:30 to 5:30pm (UCLA-USC winnner vs. #4 Arizona)
Game3 7 to 9pm (Stanford-ASU winnner vs. #2 California)
Game4 9:30 to 11:30pm (Colorado-Utah winner vs. #3 Oregon)
Dedicated FoxSportsAz SD channel 415, continuous coverage 1 to 11:30pm.
Dedicated FoxSportsAz HD channel 415, no HD coverage.

DISH program guide for Friday 3/9/12;
Alternate HD channel 440, PAC12 Semifinal;
Game1 7 to 9pm 
Game2 9:30 to 11pm
Dedicated FoxSportsAz SD channel 415, continuous coverage 7 to 11pm.
Dedicated FoxSportsAz HD channel 415, no HD coverage.

DISH program guide for Saturday 3/10/12;
CBS HD channel 13, Championship Game 4 to 6pm


----------



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

KUDO's to DISH and FoxSportsAz. The Pac12 basketball tournament HD coverage was great. 
The Championship game result; Colorado Buffalos (53), AZ Wildcats (51). The win gets Colorado in the NCAA tournament. The AZ Wildcats will play in the NIT this year.
NCAA tournament Pac12 teams; Colorado(11), California(12).
NIT tournament Pac12 teams; Arizona(1), Washington(1), Oregon(3), Stanford(3).
SIDE NOTE; The MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas is the new home for the 2013 Pac12 men's basketball tournament.


----------

